

Why India Will Displace China as Global Growth Engine - rblion
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-16/why-india-will-displace-china-as-global-growth-engine.html

======
anizan
Dont bother reading it and thinking its true. Gary shilling is same guy who
predicted S&P 500 to fall to 800 in 2012. I am from India and he has no ideas
of the problems we have here. This kind of story would give you a better idea
on whats going on.
[http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-03-18/news...](http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-03-18/news/37814834_1_placement-
process-placements-chairperson-final-placements) Thats like the Tier 1 of our
MBA's having problems getting a job because of the 'growth engine' economy Or
you can look at office space growth in India(something like 3% YOY)

------
Indyan
This would have been easier to believe ten years back. But, the last ten years
have highlighted the single biggest threat to India's economic prosperity - a
crippled central government. In a country where most people still vote for
Loksabha (central government) elections based on local and regional issues,
national parties like the Congress and BJP are being increasingly held hostage
by local groups with a narrow agenda. Now, no policy of national importance
can be decided upon without engaging in significant back channel politics.

------
plinkplonk
Not for the next 50 years (at least). India has major problems to solve before
catching up to (leave alone displacing) China as the 'Global Growth Engine'.

Said as an Indian living in India (and prefers living in India to living in
China, but hey that is hardly surprising).

~~~
fakeer
This guy (author) has no idea what he has talking about.

It seems he hates Real Madrid just because Madrid was on Franco's side.

------
fakeer
>> _China, however, remains centrally controlled, with the Communist Mao
Dynasty, as I’ve dubbed it, simply replacing the dynasties of old._

More or less it's just the same in India. Here instead of a dynasty or a group
it's a family.

